
Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Has Cancer Again, Says She Will Remain on the Court - Alupis
https://www.npr.org/2020/07/17/892293736/justice-ruth-bader-ginsburg-has-cancer-again-says-she-will-remain-on-the-court
======
Bostonian
I think Supreme Court justices should be appointed to a single 20-year term so
that they will not cling to positions until the political party they favor is
in power. This would take a constitutional amendment.

------
sarcasmatwork
Maybe she should step down, so she can focus on her health?

~~~
Alupis
She's clearly trying to hold out until after the election.

But... that's playing politics for a supposed A-political Justice. If she's
going to play to her brand of politics, the safer time to retire would have
been a few years back under Obama. Now it's pretty iffy... and the prospect of
4.5-5 more years is probably starting to become daunting. She would be around
92 then, and have fought multiple cancer battles.

At a certain point, we've got to wonder about her actual capacity to fulfill
her duties as a Justice. I have no first-hand experience with Chemo... but
that's gotta be really rough at her age, setting aside everything else she's
supposed to do while on the bench.

